# Cách dùng quạt điều hòa an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ



## Vũ Thu Hằng (10/9/18)

*Cần lưu ý gì khi dùng quạt điều hòa cho trẻ em, trẻ sơ sinh để bé luôn khỏe mạnh và thoải mái ?*
Sử dụng quạt điều hòa là một trong những lựa chọn làm mát hiệu quả và tiết kiệm chi phí nhất, tuy nhiên quạt điều hòa có phù hợp cho mọi thành viên trong gia đình, đặc biệt là với đối tượng trẻ nhỏ với hệ hô hấp còn non nớt ? Dưới đây là những cách để dùng quạt điều hòa an toàn cho trẻ em, trẻ sơ sinh mà bố mẹ cần thực hiện để yên tâm cho bé thoải mái chơi đùa trong luồng không khí tươi mát giữa những ngày hè oi bức:




​*Cách dùng quạt điều hòa an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ*
– Quạt điều hòa cần để ở khoảng cách hợp lý để tránh trẻ hít phải quá nhiều hơi nước lạnh từ quạt ảnh hưởng đến hô hấp. Vị trí lí tưởng để đặt quạt điều hòa nên là cách trẻ nhỏ từ 2 – 3 mét, khi ngủ qua đêm hoặc khi trẻ có giấc ngủ dài 1 – 2 tiếng thì nên mắc màn cho bé giúp quạt làm mát tốt nhưng không phả trực tiếp hơi lạnh vào mặt bé.

– Nên vệ sinh quạt điều hòa thường xuyên và thay nước thật sạch để ngăn ngừa tích lũy gây ô nhiễm cho khoang chứa, có thể phát sinh vi khuẩn nấm mốc bên trong quạt và ảnh hưởng không tốt đến chất lượng không khí. Đối với trẻ nhỏ chỉ cần sự thay đổi nhỏ trong không khí cũng có thể tăng nguy cơ măc các bệnh đường hô hấp là rất lớn. Việc vệ sinh các tấm lọc không khí đúng cách cũng là một bước cần thiết để nâng cao chất lượng không khí trong phòng bảo vệ trẻ tốt hơn trong mùa nắng nóng.

– Khí hậu nóng ẩm trong thời tiết môi trường ở miền Bắc khiến trẻ dễ mắc phải các bệnh lý viêm đường hô hấp, thay đổi nhiệt độ đột ngột cũng là một tác nhân lợi bất cập hại làm suy yếu hệ hô hấp của bé khi sử dụng các thiết bị làm mát. Khi sử dụng quạt điều hòa người dùng cũng cần lưu ý tránh để trẻ từ phòng mát chạy ngay ra bên ngoài trời nóng nực sẽ rất dễ bị viêm họng, cảm..

– Mở cửa phòng thường xuyên để không khí mới luôn được tái tạo trong phòng cũng là một việc nên nhớ làm mỗi ngày. Dùng quạt điều hòa có khả năng tạo khí mát tương đối ôn hòa khá an toàn cho bé và không gây khô da mà không cần đóng kín cửa, do vậy nhiều người chọn bật quạt điều hòa những lúc tắt điều hòa máy lạnh và mở rộng cửa cho thông thoáng mỗi ngày 1 – 2 lần buổi sáng – tối trong 1 – 2 tiếng để cân bằng độ ẩm, đón luồng không khí mới mỗi ngày.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## Nguyễn Nhung (17/9/18)

Mẹ bầu có thể tham khải thêm mẫu gối ôm bà bầu tốt nhất hiện nay cùng hơn 100 thông tin bài viết hữu ích dành cho mẹ và trẻ sơ sinh: https://www.facebook.com/Goi.chu.u.cho.ba.bau.TPHCM/


----------

